# All I know how to turn...are game calls



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Kind of a 2nd intro... hehe.
I like turning, but Coyote Calls, wel, thats about it! 
Oh, a candle stick or two, one "platter" and one really bad, thick walled bowl!
I think I'll sign up for a class at the Dallas Woodcraft!

Here's a pic of a recent call. Some Curly Redwood and Holly. I hate holly...chip outs, hard to keep white. But if it works out, then "yay". :thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I must say, that is one beautiful Coyote call. I think if you can pull that off you can probably turn anything you want. Patience and practice.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with Tim....Patience and practice will get you a long way!

Watch a few videos online and take a class like you were talking about. They help a ton also!!

Keep it up. You are off to a great start. Nice lookin call!! :thumbsup:

Fred


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TT,
very nice. What was the band on there made from?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Toes, I think you've got the one thing down pretty darn well though! That looks beautiful. Nice job and I would also like to know more about the band around it.

John


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, the band is the wood inlay material, that you can buy at the woodstores.

I steam a short piece of it, to where I can bend it, and then thick-superglue it into a groove. put some thin CA over that. let it dry, and turn.

Here is tonight's efforts, about 2-1/2 hours to do.
The inside is 90% drilled out on the lathe, with a progression of Drill Bits.
Then Scrape what I can reach. I need a longer scraper, and I think I need one of those 3-wheel stabilizers.

The Call blank is drilled on end end about 2" deep and a 3/4 dowel is glued in. Then into a 3 jaw chuck.
the 3/4" dowel also serves as what I drill out on the drill press, to insert the 3/4" delrin toneboard.
I'll have a "center-nub" when I saw it off the lathe with a coping saw, while turning at low speed.


It is a "Howler". Mimics a Coyotes howl and barks. :yes: fun stuff !!

The "inlay" on this is Dremel-ground Deer Antler - to dust, and some of the same with red food coloring added, then dried. and some dark sawdust. Superglued into a dremeled groove.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Definitely nothing wrong with either of those calls! Nothing wrong with making just calls either...I've made a small fortune selling my custom turkey calls online all over the country and have started a nice little side business. There's just nothing better than doing something you love to do and making some money at it at the same time! 

You might want to check out the Custom Calls Online Forum or the THO calls forum...Both great sites with lots and lots of talented callmakers. 

http://www.thogamecalls.com/forums/

http://www.customcalls.com


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Wanna come down to the Galveston Bay area to show a newb how that's done? My lathe came home with me tonight. I don't even have the chisels yet...


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello, kctermite;
Well if you are a custom calls forum member, then I know you are a good Turkey call maker  I am/was a member there, though never was very active. 
I know a lot of the people who post in the predator call area. 

In the closet, I have a box of goodies to make pot calls..and I could swear I have a box call paddle bit somewhere... lol.

dbhost, how about if you are ever in my area....we will make as many calls as you can stand


----------

